# XEcellent sound system



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

I've been reading all over the place for a long time now, but just can't make up my mind on what components to use for my system. I guess you could call me somewhat of a perfectionist.

I have: '94 Sentra XE
Pioneer DEH-P8400MP headunit

Looking for high quality components: 
1) Component speakers for front
2) 4 channel amp to push inside speakers
3) a single 300watt (something close) SUB
4) "D" AMP to push sub
5) Dynomat-ish stuff (cheaper is better)

I'm a student, without a whole lot of money. But I'm not going to build a half assed system, it must sound good other wise why bother. I'm looking for Sound quality not volume (at a good price). I listen mainly to alternative rock, classic rock and a little jazz.

Can anyone recommend anything for my setup (Brand, model, type, etc.)? 
Or some good places to buy this stuff cheaply?

Thanks for listening
ANY help is appreciated,
Mike H.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

For the front sound stage, if you're looking for quality, check out Diamond Audio Technologies. I'm running their M66.1 component set in custom fiberglass kicks in my car and the sound is fantastic. I was able to pick my set up for $325, and I regularly see them for about $350-$375.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks samo for the quick reply. Where did you purchase those? Kinda high but I know I have to pay for quality. Also...the front door speakers on the '94 are 5 1/4'', or am i mistaken?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I purchased mine at Magnolia Hi-Fi. Another (less expensive, but still very nice) option is the Infinity brand. 1CLNB14 has all Infinities in his car, and it sounds excellent. Also, unless you're willing to make kickpanels for the speakers, the Diamond's would be a poor choice. The magnet is _way_ too big to fit in a door, and you won't get the maximum performance out of them if they're not in a sealed enclosure.

The front speakers in the B13 seem to vary. Some people have 5.25, some have 4x6, and some have 6.5. I was able to cram a set of Kenwood 6.5" in my doors back before the kick panels.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

cowman said:


> *the front door speakers on the '94 are 5 1/4'', or am i mistaken? *


 That's correct... the front door speakers are 5.25" (I know cause I've got an XE also  )... but I'd go with 6.5" for the front... according to Crutchfield, 6.5" speakers will be a better fit. As for the front component speakers... I'd recommend Kenwood... specifically their eXcelon series... I'm currently running all Kenwood eXcelon in my ride and I'm planning on upgrading to 6.5" components for the front (KFC-XR61P). Infinity and MB Quart also make excellent components. As for a 4 channel amp... again... Kenwood eXcelon (KAC-X501F). In case you haven't noticed, I love Kenwood products . And for a single sub, I'd go with JL Audio... either the W3 or W6 series.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks guys alot. I had a freind of mine recomend FOCAL for quality. I'm thinking about the 165V's 6.5'' about $200 and i've read some good reviews. I still am going to check in on the others too. 

Can you guys help me with the tweeter mounting? Are there any mass market sail pannel (?) brackets for my sentra or am I going to have to get a little dirty? I'm not sold on the kick pannels cause i have no foot room as it is.

thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You might want to contact Mike Roberts (Scorchin200SX or whatever he posts as now) about the sail pods. He was making universal fiberglass sets a while back. Sean (1CLNB14) has a set in his car and they sound very very good. If you do decide to make kicks though, just remember that even though they're a pain to make, the result is more than worth it!


----------

